# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  سوالی از انتگرال

## amin1441

دوستان کسی بلده ابن انتگرالو حل کنه؟ اگه راه حلتونو مطمئنید جواب کامل بفرستید لطفا

----------


## va6hid

از راه تفکیک فکر کنم

----------


## Alir3zaa

این سوال به معنای واقعی کلمه پار...  کنندست  :Yahoo (21): 
حلشم اینه:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GZFQNsy3p1U

----------


## n3gin2000

> این سوال به معنای واقعی کلمه پار...  کنندست 
> حلشم اینه:
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GZFQNsy3p1U


لینک بازنمیشه متاسفانه :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## ToPHaTt3aR

> این سوال به معنای واقعی کلمه پار...  کنندست 
> حلشم اینه:
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GZFQNsy3p1U


١٨ دقیقه راه حل؟!  :Yahoo (2): 
اگه قرار بوده اینا تو کنکور بیاد که چه خوب شد حذف کردن:/

----------


## Alir3zaa

> لینک بازنمیشه متاسفانه


یوتیوب هست دیگه. با فیل تر شکن برید




> ١٨ دقیقه راه حل؟! 
> اگه قرار بوده اینا تو کنکور بیاد که چه خوب شد حذف کردن:/


خب محاسبه ی انتگرال به راحتی محاسبه ی مشتق نیست. ولی سوالای انتگرال کنکور خیلی ساده و روتین هستن و اگه انتگرال رو داشتین اتفاقا به نفعتون میشد. ۲ تا سوال آسون و ساده داشتید
یه سری انتگرال هست که اصلا به صورت نامعین قابل محاسبه نیستند. مثل رادیکال سینوس x یا e به توان x- تقسیم بر x
به عبارتی هیچ تابع مقدماتی وجود نداره که مشتقش بشه اون دوتایی که این بالا گفتم

----------


## Phenotype_2

> یوتیوب هست دیگه. با فیل تر شکن برید
> 
> 
> 
> خب محاسبه ی انتگرال به راحتی محاسبه ی مشتق نیست. ولی سوالای انتگرال کنکور خیلی ساده و روتین هستن و اگه انتگرال رو داشتین اتفاقا به نفعتون میشد. ۲ تا سوال آسون و ساده داشتید
> یه سری انتگرال هست که اصلا به صورت نامعین قابل محاسبه نیستند. مثل رادیکال سینوس x یا e به توان x- تقسیم بر x
> به عبارتی هیچ تابع مقدماتی وجود نداره که مشتقش بشه اون دوتایی که این بالا گفتم


اونجا ک گفتی تابع مقدماتی... درست همونجا.... میشه لطف کنی تابع مقدماتی رو تعریف کنی اگه تعریفی ازش میدونی؟ توابع تحلیلی چیه؟ دو اسم برای یک مفهوم؟

----------


## start2

> دوستان کسی بلده ابن انتگرالو حل کنه؟ اگه راه حلتونو مطمئنید جواب کامل بفرستید لطفا


اینو از کجا آوردی ؟

----------


## amin1441

> اینو از کجا آوردی ؟


اینا انتگرال هاییه که باید تو دانشگاه حل کنید جواب این سوال هم یک صفحه کامل میشه
بیچاره نظام جدیدا که انتگرال ندارن دانشگا از اول تا اخرش انتگرال گیریه و دیگر هیچ

----------


## Shah1n

> دوستان کسی بلده ابن انتگرالو حل کنه؟ اگه راه حلتونو مطمئنید جواب کامل بفرستید لطفا


این که سخت نیست اصلا
اگه بلد نیستی جوابو بفرستم
شما که مهندسی میخونی باید انتگرال های سختتر از اینم بتونی حل کنی

----------


## im.awbol

> دوستان کسی بلده ابن انتگرالو حل کنه؟ اگه راه حلتونو مطمئنید جواب کامل بفرستید لطفا


دوست عزیز این سوال از انتگرال نا معین حل میشه و اینجور سوالای پارامتری تو ریاضی اصلا مورد نظر طراح کنکور نیس 
انتگرال فقط و فقط تو کنکور با عدد سروکار داره که با یه فرمول ساده و فاکتور گیری سوالاش حل میشه .
تو حاشیه این سوالا نرید

----------


## amin1441

> دوست عزیز این سوال از انتگرال نا معین حل میشه و اینجور سوالای پارامتری تو ریاضی اصلا مورد نظر طراح کنکور نیس 
> انتگرال فقط و فقط تو کنکور با عدد سروکار داره که با یه فرمول ساده و فاکتور گیری سوالاش حل میشه .
> تو حاشیه این سوالا نرید


میدونم عزیزم! این سوال ریاضی 1 دانشگاه بود نه سوال کنکور دبیرستان....

----------


## Ali jk

خب ديگه

----------


## Ali jk

ماله كنكوره
من ي همچين چيزي و قبلا حل كرده بودم موقع كنكور
چيزه خاصي نداره خ راحته
اگه ميخاي با توضيح بنويسم

----------


## Ultra

> ماله كنكوره
> من ي همچين چيزي و قبلا حل كرده بودم موقع كنكور
> چيزه خاصي نداره خ راحته
> اگه ميخاي با توضيح بنويسم


این کجاش مال کنکوره؟
انتگرالیه که در سطح ریاضیات مهندسی دانشگاهه
با قضیه مانده ها حل میشه
دو صفحه آ4 جواب داره
تو امتحان های دانشگاه بدن کسی حل نمیکنه

----------


## Ali jk

[QUOTE=Ultra;1448946]این کجاش مال کنکوره؟
انتگرالیه که در سطح ریاضیات مهندسی دانشگاهه
با قضیه مانده ها حل میشه
دو صفحه آ4 جواب داره
تو امتحان های دانشگاه بدن کسی حل نمیکنه[/
باشه
ولي چيزه راحتيه
سخت نيس

----------


## mahtis

*سلام
سوال امروز قلمچیه

در صورت سوال، این انتگرال داده شده و گفته که برابر صفر است و مجموع مقادیر ممکن برای a خواسته شده 
حالا سوال من اینه که از کجا بفهمیم این تابع نسبت به مبدا متقارنه ؟؟ من توضیح قسمت اولش رو متوجه نمیشم دوستانی که بلدن لطف کنن توضیح بدن

*

----------


## Shah1n

> *سلام
> سوال امروز قلمچیه
> 
> در صورت سوال، این انتگرال داده شده و گفته که برابر صفر است و مجموع مقادیر ممکن برای a خواسته شده 
> حالا سوال من اینه که از کجا بفهمیم این تابع نسبت به مبدا متقارنه ؟؟ من توضیح قسمت اولش رو متوجه نمیشم دوستانی که بلدن لطف کنن توضیح بدن
> 
> *


تابع فرده پس نسبت به مبدا متقارنه و انتگرال نشانه مساحت زیر نموداره پس به دو قسمت برابر تبدیل میشه

----------


## A . H

تو قسمت چب از کجا باید بفهمیم که ارتفاع چنده ؟

----------


## Shah1n

> تو قسمت چب از کجا باید بفهمیم که ارتفاع چنده ؟


معادله خطو بنویس و داخلش منفی پنج قرار بده تا بدست بیاد

----------


## A . H

> معادله خطو بنویس و داخلش منفی پنج قرار بده تا بدست بیاد


معادله خط f(x) هست

----------


## Shah1n

> معادله خط f(x) هست


شما میگی سمت چپ پس براش یه معادله خط بنویس
شیب بدست بیار و با استفاده از یکی از نقاطی که خط ازش عبور کرده معادله رو بنویس
اون دوتا خط هم معادله هاشون متفاوته چون شیبشون فرق داره

----------


## A . H

> شما میگی سمت چپ پس براش یه معادله خط بنویس
> شیب بدست بیار و با استفاده از یکی از نقاطی که خط ازش عبور کرده معادله رو بنویس
> اون دوتا خط هم معادله هاشون متفاوته چون شیبشون فرق داره



بی زحمت میتونی با کاغد حل کنی سوالو ؟

----------


## Shah1n

> بی زحمت میتونی با کاغد حل کنی سوالو ؟

----------


## A . H

> 


اقا دمت گرم

----------

